# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Spindle japan lên sàn !!!

## Nam CNC

Sau vài ngày tự mày mò nghiên cứu và tra cứu , em đã hiểu con này la cái quái gì ....



------ EM nó spindle high speed 20000rpm - 334Hz - 3 pha -200V - 15A  ( 3Kw )
------ Toàn thân full thép , nặng 29 kg , dài 600 , đường kính ống gá 83mm, có mặt bích gá luôn dùng 6 con M8
------ Em nó dùng 6 bạc đạn 7xxx . Phía trước 4 cái 7907C - P4  , phía sau 2 cái 7905 C-P4 
------ Mới 100% em chưa chắc , nhưng chưa thấy dấu vết bắt ốc , chạy êm ru bà rù
------ Giải nhiệt bằng hơi , cứ xịt xịt liên tục em nó mát ( mua cái máy bơm dạng hồ cá công suất mạnh 1 xíu là ok .)
------ Bôi trơn bạc đạn và giải nhiệt bạc đạn bằng  hơi dầu ( có đường ông hơi nên chắc là dùng hơi dầu , mist oil)
------ Gá dao đến 16mm, dùng collet và nút của Big daishowa  NBC 16 , NBN 16 cực kì chính xác nha , đã có đầy đủ các cỡ 6-8-10-16


        Bấy nhiêu là quá đủ bây giờ là hình ảnh.















              Quá ngon cho 1 con spindle phay tới sắt thép luôn nha , rất hiếm có 1 em như vậy , anh em nào trong ngành nghề khuôn mẫu kim loại nhìn em nó như bắt được vàng.

          Giá ra đi là 16 tr , bao gồm những gi như trong hình , em bao ship luôn 


       Nam 0908415648 .


             Giá này quá cao không ? không cao , nếu các bác tham khảo ebay thì em nó rẻ quá , nếu nhìn sang tao bao thì em nó vẫn chưa bằng giá của 1 em TQ loại tốt dành cho đồ gỗ , mà có đỉnh của TQ cũng đừng so sánh với japan tội nghiệp.


      ------    Nhanh tay lên nha, đã có 1 đại gia đất Bắc hốt 1 em rồi , chỉ còn lại 1 em thôi , không mua mà nhìn hoài đau bao tử lắm đó ehehehehe.

----------

duonghoang, im_atntc

----------


## duonghoang

Có cái laptop trong hình nha mấy anh em, hốt nhanh thôi.  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

Hoàng Râu ....ông gian manh quá , sao không nói cái nhà tui trong hình luôn đi , mệt óc cha này thiệt.

----------


## Tuanlm

Đang tính sưu tầm mà ko biết dùng vào việc gì. Thôi để kiếm mấy em servo chưng dài mò khoái hơn.

----------


## DUYCNC

Đúng là hàng chất, mà chưa nghĩ ra lắp em nó vào đâu?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yentranbk

bơm dầu giải nhiệt dô chỗ nào vậy bác

----------


## Nam CNC

công nhận mấy cha này chém gió ghê luôn đó , toàn là sưu tầm với suy nghĩ lắp ở đâu , nó nặng lắm mấy ông , khiêng lên khiêng xuống gãy lưng à , thôi thì mua cái này về làm cục tạ cho nó chảnh chơi đi, mấy em chân dài mua cái túi bé teo mà mấy trăm triệu , còn anh em mình nhìn nhõ dãi có mười mấy chai mà phải suy nghĩ cả tháng luôn hehehehe.


          Em nó đợi mấy ông làm khuôn mẫu đê.

----------


## Nam CNC

hệ thồng giải nhiệt thì cái núm hơi màu đen trên cùng sẽ thông với tất cả các ống trong suốt để làm mát vỏ spindle và stator . Còn hệ thống ống đen trên thân sẽ bôi trơn giải nhiệt cho 6 cái bạc 7xxx , dây trên cho 2 cái dưới đít , còn dây dưới cho 4 cái phía cái ống đầu gá dao.

----------


## im_atntc

Em nó đã lên sàn khiến bao người đau bt.. Con spindle này đúng là lợi hại mà cũng hại bt thiệt mà..haiz

----------


## ahdvip

> hệ thồng giải nhiệt thì cái núm hơi màu đen trên cùng sẽ thông với tất cả các ống trong suốt để làm mát vỏ spindle và stator . Còn hệ thống ống đen trên thân sẽ bôi trơn giải nhiệt cho 6 cái bạc 7xxx , dây trên cho 2 cái dưới đít , còn dây dưới cho 4 cái phía cái ống đầu gá dao.


Cái đường giải nhiệt gió mà kín nước để chơi giải nhiệt nước thì ngon quá,  :Wink:

----------


## maxx.side

Ngồi dợi discount 50% thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## robotec

hàng đẳng cấp, nhìn kết quá mà chưa biết lắp vào bộ khung nào mới phù hợp.

----------


## Nam CNC

khung phù hợp chắc em nghĩ mấy em công nghiệp mini tầm 1.5 tấn trở lại , vì mấy em spindle trên đó đa số không vượt quá 10000rpm nên không phù hợp khuôn mẫu lắm , nên em này thế vào vị trí ấy là quá đẹp.


      Còn khung DIY phù hợp thì em nghĩ ray tối thiểu là 25 trở lên và nặng trên 500kg thì mới khai thác hết sức mạnh của em nó , đồng thời thêm 2 cây ti ben thuỷ lực ( chống đỡ tầm 250N mỗi cây ) dạng mở cửa xe hơi cân bằng trọng lượng nữa thì khỏi lo suy nghĩ ( em nó nặng 29kg và với khung trượt Z nữa cứ tính là 50kg ) . Khung thì tốt nhất là Cframe và Hframe , tìm được mấy cái xác máy khung gang là đúng bài.


      Đã test thêm lần nữa, các hệ thống hơi giải nhiệt thông nhau và thoát khí ra phía đầu gá dao, nhưng hệ ống chia ra 3 ngã vào , ngã trên cùng thì chỉ cần hơi sạch , 2 ngã dưới thì cấp hơi + dầu bôi trơn ( loại dành riêng cho bạc đạn ) dành cho bạc đạn. Hơi phức tạp xíu nhưng bù lại nếu bôi trơn kiểu này thì bạc đạn làm việc ở tốc độ cao hơn và tuổi thọ cũng cao hơn nhiều so với dùng mỡ bò cao tốc.

----------


## Khoa C3

Các bác không mua nhanh mấy hum nữa xuống núi em quất cả 2 con luôn đới  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

Pín của bác Nam ngon quá mà tầm thấp không dám với cao

Hóa ra đại gia đất Bắc là bác. Chúc mừng bác sắm được hàng khủng, anh em thèm nó là không có lực.



> Các bác không mua nhanh mấy hum nữa xuống núi em quất cả 2 con luôn đới

----------


## lekimhung

Anh Nam ơi cho em hỏi là loại dầu bôi trơn dành riêng cho bạc đạn là loại gì vậy anh, khi mua thì hỏi làm sao, vì em thấy có nhiều loại dầu quá nên sợ mua lầm.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác Namcnc còn con spin nào 1,5 giá cả rẻ ko?để em con chạy gỗ cho vui nhà vui cửa

----------


## Nam CNC

Em làm gì có mấy em 1.5Kw TQ , em toàn hàng 2nd G7 không à, thôi thì 1.5kw hết hàng bác chịu khó thêm mấy trăm K nữa là có em 2.2Kw , 4 bạc 7xxx chạy cho nó dữ , tính ra ngon hơn , mạnh hơn , nhưng nhiều xèng hơn nhưng cũng ít thôi không đáng gì hết..... nhưng biến tần 2.2 và 1.5kw khác nhau mấy trăm K nữa đó. Nhưng em nghĩ 1.5kw biến tần vẫn điều khiển em 2.2Kw chạy vô tư ( đa số anh em chạy đến dao 6mm thôi thì làm sao full tải được )

----------


## occutit

Bác Nam ơi, con này nhỏ dãi quá đi ợ. Không biết chơi nó cho máy quảng cáo được không nhỉ....

Anh Nam bảo thế chắc em giữ mấy con 2.2kw lại dùng cho máy khắc cho nó khoẻ, bán rẻ quá thấy cũng xót ruột.

----------


## im_atntc

@occutit: được chứ, nhưng em nghĩ em spín của bác Nam sẽ buồn lắm đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Ôi dài 600 - tức là hơn nửa mét. Dài hơn cả con BT40 spindle cartridge nữa cơ á!?

----------


## occutit

Đào mộ quá, con này hết hàng rồi mà  :Frown:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Nam CNC

hết hàng hồi nào , còn 1 em nè ,  bị rung 1 tẹo  , nhưng em giải quyết được bác nào mua không ? em báo giá  inbox cho hehehe.

Con này giải nhiệt dầu ( giống mấy em china giải nhiệt nước ) nhưng em dùng dầu cho an tâm , bạc đạn thì bôi trơn bằng dầu , nhưng em này em tháo ra như bỡn nên em chuyển qua mỡ bó cao tốc mới mua luôn nên anh em khỏi lăn tăn vụ bôi trơn luôn , nói chung nó quá đỉnh và chạy cực êm ái.

----------


## itanium7000

Em cần inbox bác Nam ơi.

----------


## solero

Nguyên bản bôi trơn Oil mà chuyển qua Grease thì vòng bi bị giảm công lực (thường là ~20%).

----------


## Nam CNC

ông có xài hết công lực đâu mà lo..... chứ hệ thống dầu mà có vấn đề thì spindle cũng dễ lột dên lắm à.

----------

